# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  girl: Competitive shooter, 9, to testify against bill limiting magazine capacity

## jim49er

Shyanne Roberts fired a gun for the first time at age 4, sitting on her fathers lap.

She got her first rifle  pink, of course  on her 6th birthday. Six months later, she could hit bullseye after bullseye at the shooting range. At 7, she started competing.

Now, at 9, the Franklin Township fourth grader is a highly skilled competitive shooter who proudly shows off her second place medal from the New Jersey State Ruger Rimfire Challenge Competition in October, when she beat not one, but two retired police officers.

When she steps up to the line, its like a switch goes off, her father, Dan Roberts, said. Shes methodical.

That focus, speed and spot-on aim, combined with her confident grin and cheerful poise has gained Shyanne national sponsors, a growing fan base, attention from reality show producers and the chance to, in her words, kick everybodys butt.

Her father however, says her competitive shooting career could be stunted before it really starts, if recently proposed legislation reducing the states legal limit of rounds in a magazine is signed into law. 

http://www.nj.com/south/index.ssf/20..._river_default

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Now, at 9, the Franklin Township fourth grader is a highly skilled competitive shooter who proudly shows off her second place medal from the New Jersey State Ruger Rimfire Challenge Competition in October, when she beat not one, but two retired police officers.


Not a big stretch there. Many LEOs never bother to unlearn their bad habits. That makes a difference in competition.

Anyway, the fix is likely done in NJ.

XNN

----------

